# EDIT!!!: Samsung Syncm. P2450 H oder LG W2361V



## Dustin91 (30. August 2009)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - ab 24 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster P2450H

LG W2361V 23 Zoll Widescreen TFT Monitor DVI-D / VGA: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Nun, zwischen den beiden werde ich mich irgendwie entscheiden.
Der Samsung ist nur 15 € teurer, ist er aber auch gleich gut wenn man die Technik anschaut?

lg Dustin


----------



## kelevra (31. August 2009)

*AW: Samsung Syncm. P2350 oder LG W2361V*

Der LG ist eine gute Wahl. Er hat auch im Vergleich zu dem Samsung das bessere Panel verbaut.


----------



## Dustin91 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Samsung Syncm. P2350 oder LG W2361V*

Ok,danke.
Ich werde den eh bestellen
Hab meine Wahl spontan getroffen


----------



## drachenorden (31. August 2009)

*AW: Samsung Syncm. P2350 oder LG W2361V*

... der 2361 ist wirklich gut - hab den Monitor meiner Freundin über redcoon gekauft, im Gegensatz zu vielen 24-Zöllern von LG ein sehr zuverlässiges Modell; ein sehr gutes Bild, gleichmäßig ausgeleuchtet, keine Geräuschentwicklung - und sieht zudem noch gut aus. Das P/L-Verhältnis ist top. MfG.


----------



## LilaLili (3. September 2009)

*AW: Samsung Syncm. P2350 oder LG W2361V*

Hab den P2370, welcher ja eigentlich Baugleich sein dürfte und nicht sonderlich mehr kostet.

Er ist definitiv sein Geld wert. Top Bild (auch beim Gamen) und schickes Design.
Nachteil ist die Staubanfälligkeit der Oberfläche...man sieht nach 2 Tagen schon die Abwesenheit des Putzlappens.


----------



## Dustin91 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Samsung Syncm. P2350 oder LG W2361V*

Samsung P2450H 61 cm HD LCD analog/digital schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hallo, hab immer noch keinen neuen Monitor
Jetzt ist mir der noch ins Auge gesprungen.
Wie verhält der sich im Vergleich zu den beiden oberen Kandidaten?
Ist es denn sehr sinnvoll 16:10 (1920*1200) zu haben?
Die Monitore die ich ja geschrieben habe, haben bloß ne Auflösung von 1920*1080, aber ich denke mal das mir 16:10nicht fehlen wird, da ich im Moment noch mit 4:3 werkle


----------



## mattinator (1. Februar 2010)

Heute war dieser Link in den PRAD-News: PRAD  | News .


----------



## zocks (2. Februar 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Heute war dieser Link in den PRAD-News: PRAD  | News .




Cool, endlich haben die ein Bericht darüber geschrieben!! danke


----------



## chronic (2. Februar 2010)

also ich habe den Samsung P2450H und bin sehr zufrieden damit kann Ihn ohne weiteres weiter empfehlen !


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Februar 2010)

Naja, mittlerweile hab ich ihn seit 3 Wochen
Ist einfach nur geil


----------



## chronic (2. Februar 2010)

sag ich doch zum gamen gibt es nix besseres und das P/L stimmt !!


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Februar 2010)

chronic schrieb:


> zum gamen gibt es nix besseres


Also, es gibt bestimmt bessere, höchstens nicht in der selben Preisklasse.


----------



## Niesfisch (3. Februar 2010)

Hast du schon denn neuen Gamer Monitor von LG gesehen

*LG Electronics Flatron W2363V* 

mfg

Niesfisch


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Februar 2010)

Wieso zu einem höheren Preis einen Zoll weniger?
Und außerdem erscheint mir eine ungerade Zollzahl eh irgendwie suspekt.
Und ich hab ja eh schon nen guten Monitor, also interessiert der LG mich auch nicht


----------



## MSPCFreak (3. Februar 2010)

Merkst du eigentlich diesen Inputlag? Oder Schlieren?


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Februar 2010)

Ne, eigentlich nicht.
Sollte ich was merken?


----------



## Niesfisch (5. Februar 2010)

Ich wollte dir ja nur Bescheid sagen das es bereits ein neueres Modell als den LG W2361V gibt.

Wegen der Zoll größe:

Du darst bei den 23 zoll Monitor nicht  vergessen das er ein bischen größer ist als 23 Zoll (Bildschirm) hier waren die wennigsten nicht so verlogen, wie bei manch anderer Hersteller zu behaupten das dass 24 Zoll seien.

Ein 24 Zoll Monitor ist fast nie 100% 24 Zoll. (Maximal bei Guten Herstellern)

Und wegen der Preis der LG W2363V ist aber 198 + Versandkosten zu haben.

Siehe einfach mal als bsp.

LG W2363V TFT/LCD-Monitor: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

PS: Meinung und Monitore gibst viele, welchen du im endeffekt nimmst musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Februar 2010)

Niesfisch schrieb:


> PS: Meinung und Monitore gibst viele, welchen du im endeffekt nimmst musst du selbst wissen.


Lies mal weiter oben, hab mittlerweile den P2450 H.


----------



## Niesfisch (5. Februar 2010)

Hab ich überlesen

PS: Ich hätte mal eine Frage bemerkst du eigentlich"backlight bleeding"  Problem? Also den Unterschied der Helligkeit(Abgleich) von Oberer und Unterer Bildschirm seite? 

Niesfisch


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Februar 2010)

Ja, oben ist es ein wenig heller.
Sieht man aber im Gebrauch eigtl. nicht, das seh ich bloß beim Windows-Begrüßungsbildschirm.


----------



## CarnageDark (1. Mai 2010)

Ich stehe im Moment eigentlich vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Ich habe mich seit drei Tagen mit hunderten Meinungen rumgeschlagen und im Moment kommen nur noch zwei Monitore in Frage:

Entweder der Samsung:
Samsung P2450H 61 cm HD LCD analog/digital schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

oder eben der LG:
LG W2361V 58,4 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor DVI-D / VGA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Im Moment fällt es mir etwas schwer, die endgültige Entscheidung zu treffen. Aber im Prinzip sind beide Modelle super oder?

Ich schreibe euch einfach mal, was mir am Monitor besonders wichtig ist, vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja dann genau zu einem Modell raten.

Also wichtig ist für mich neben Office und Media vor allem das Spielen.

Hierbei ist mir eine gute Interpolation besonders wichtig, da ich noch sehr oft auch ältere Spiele spiele. Außerdem ist mein Rechner nicht so die Rakete und ich werde wohl bei den kommenden Spielen eventuell niedrigere Auflösungen nutzen müssen, damit das mit der Performance klappt.

Also im Prinzip sind für mich Inputlag und Interpolation die wichitgsten Kriterien.

Welchen Monitor würdet ihr mir denn dann empfehlen?
Bisher habe ich über beide Modelle recht viel positives gehört, beim Samsung finde ich diese Vesanorm recht nett, aber schlussneldich ist mir wohl die Interpolation am wichtigsten. Eventuell könnt ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen.


----------

